# Fluval Chi,, which fish??



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

ok so i am thinking about getting a Fluval Chi nano tank to put in the living room as a small display tank, 

i don't really want to put a heater into the tank as they are only small (25l) and it would take up space,

so which temperate/cold water fish would be ok??
also think maybe shrimp??

:notworthy:cheers in advance:notworthy:


----------



## Ricki123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Danio's- zebra/leopard/pearl/golden etc
White Cloud Mountain Minnows


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ricki123 said:


> Danio's- zebra/leopard/pearl/golden etc
> White Cloud Mountain Minnows


this tank is too small for danios, they are really fast swimmers and need a lot of room for such small fish.

i would go with a few male guppies in different colours, they are fine in room temp water as long as the room doesnt get really cold in winter :2thumb:


----------

